# Sunday 14th October - Near Blackmoor



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2012)

This was mentioned on the HFH thread but to stop that getting clogged up I thought I'd start another.

There were a few people mentioned about playing somewhere on the Sunday afternoon then staying over for the HFH day.

Can any interested people speak up here so we can try to arrange something?
I think it was wookie that kindly said he could host 3 forummers at his place, but I think we may have more than that interested.

It would also be nice to know where people are staying so we can have some food/drink as well (unless you want to be as far away from the rest of us as you can ).

I'm definitely up for a game of golf, but haven't booked anywhere to stay yet. I will decide who to stalk later


----------



## fundy (Sep 27, 2012)

Not finalised plans here yet but should be down there on the sunday afternoon and would be up for a game for sure.


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2012)

yes...I'd like a game Sun pm


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 27, 2012)

fundy said:



			Not finalised plans here yet but should be down there on the sunday afternoon and would be up for a game for sure.
		
Click to expand...

You'll only break again. I've seen stronger tooth picks.


----------



## rickg (Sep 27, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			You'll only break again. I've seen stronger tooth picks.
		
Click to expand...

Priceless.:rofl:


----------



## wookie (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought we were already in Rick and if thats 2 others as well then we've got a 4 ball at my place.  Will have to be around 2 though as theres a comp on til 1330.

Is that good for you guys?

EDIT : Just noticed your combined handicap is less than mine on its own  Its supposed to be a good test our place so I'd like to see at least one of you show me how its done!

SECOND EDIT! : Just re-read Region3s post.  If theres more than that I cant really think of anywhere thats going to take it on a Sunday but will have a think.....


----------



## wookie (Sep 27, 2012)

Just checked with my place and a fourball is the most I can do due to the comp on that day.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok wookie, thanks.

We'll have to see how many others are coming down early for a game and figure something out.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2012)

Not sure if Paul can get any on at Bearwood Lakes. No doubt he will be on here soon, but if not I will ask him when I see him on Sunday.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 27, 2012)

My choice of digs is at the Liphook Travelodge. Cheep and cheerful, will do me perfectly for Sunday night.


----------



## richart (Sep 27, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			My choice of digs is at the Liphook Travelodge. Cheep and cheerful, will do me perfectly for Sunday night.
		
Click to expand...

I understand a few of the rooms have some pretty dark secrets of forumers that stayed ther last year.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 27, 2012)

MadAdey said:



			My choice of digs is at the Liphook Travelodge. Cheep and cheerful, will do me perfectly for Sunday night.
		
Click to expand...




richart said:



			I understand a few of the rooms have some pretty dark secrets of forumers that stayed ther last year.

Click to expand...

Slander slander slander


----------



## GB72 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would certainly be interested in a game on Sunday. 

Like a few others, I am staying at the Liphook Travelodge. Under Â£35 for the night was a total bargain. Up for a couple of beers and some food on Sunday night as well if anyone is around.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 27, 2012)

would so like to make it an overnighter with 18 on Sunday... will see how the funds are once the bills are paid lol


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Sep 27, 2012)

I owe you a few pints mate, the father in-law and I are also staying at the liphook TL, and are both up for a game on Sunday, anytime, any place!



GB72 said:



			I would certainly be interested in a game on Sunday. 

Like a few others, I am staying at the Liphook Travelodge. Under Â£35 for the night was a total bargain. Up for a couple of beers and some food on Sunday night as well if anyone is around.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (Sep 28, 2012)

Seems a popular place so I've just booked in at Liphook TL as well.

As for the golf, we have...

Region3
fundy
rickg
GB72
GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY
GWG FIL

...as definitely so far, with G1BBO as a maybe.

Any more for any more?


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2012)

Probably me - although I've had too many away days of late so depends where really.


----------



## wookie (Sep 28, 2012)

We'd probably all get on here

http://www.hoebridgegc.co.uk/

I've not played it but its a muni and been recommended a few times.  Its half an hour back up the A3 from Liphook.


----------



## G1BB0 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have some 2 fore 1 vouchers if needed


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2012)

You might be able to play at Bramley, near Guildford. Just up the A3 from Liphook. According to their website visitors can play after 2.00 at the weekend, and you can use 2 fore 1 vouchers, Â£25 per person with voucher.  Should be able to get round before it gets dark.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 29, 2012)

Happy to arrange a 4-ball at Bearwood - Rich - remind me tomorrow and I can book it!


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 1, 2012)

Chaps, any enquiries been made to any courses around Liphook area yet? less than two weeksto go, and would like to get a tee time/s sorted to arrange travel time etc.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2012)

Would someone who wants to play on the Sunday, like to look into sorting some golf out ?  Wookie can get three on to The Army Club, and Hoebridge and Bramley have been mentioned as possibles. Unfortunately I can not play that day, but I am sure something can be arranged for those that can.


----------



## rickg (Oct 2, 2012)

richart said:



			Would someone who wants to play on the Sunday, like to look into sorting some golf out ?  Wookie can get three on to The Army Club, and Hoebridge and Bramley have been mentioned as possibles. Unfortunately I can not play that day, but I am sure something can be arranged for those that can.
		
Click to expand...

 I thought we were sorted.....Wookie was going to sign in 3 guests at the Army Golf Club and Paul was going to get 3 on at Bearwood, so thats an 8 ball sorted.
I'm looking forward to playing the Army course as I havent played it before.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2012)

Not sure Paul can get a game arranged Rick. Also not sure what the numbers are, and if everyone wanted to play together. But I will not interfere.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 2, 2012)

The in-law and I are happy to play either course.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 3, 2012)

Since it doesn't appear that anything is set in stone yet, I'm going to throw another idea in here.

Although I had a putter fitting courtesy of AG&GM last year, it was just by eye and a pro's experience.
I quite fancy getting my putting 'critiqued' by a computer so have been looking at the SAM putting lab on the internet, and there is one in Surrey.

http://www.pacheshamgolf.co.uk/sam_putting_studio.htm

I've just spoken to them, and they are open and available on the afternoon of Sunday 14th October.
They do a group session which lasts 2 hours and is for a maximum of 3 people, for Â£50 each, in which you have your stroke analysed and given lots of geeky information about it, help from the pro to put anything right that SAM thinks is wrong, and a putter recommendation presumably by a combination of the 2.

Anyone else fancy that instead of a game?


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 3, 2012)

Thats not a bit of me mate sorry, id rather get 18 holes in.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 3, 2012)

GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY said:



			Thats not a bit of me mate sorry, id rather get 18 holes in.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I'm quite happy to go on my own if no-one else wants to.

There's nowhere near me that does it so its a good chance to while I'm near it.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 8, 2012)

Right, I've booked a four ball slot at petersfield Gc for Sunday at 12:10, got two empty slots if anyone fancies it?


----------



## wookie (Oct 8, 2012)

And 2 spare at my place if anyone wants a later start - around 13.45.


----------



## rickg (Oct 9, 2012)

I definitely need the later start so I'm in with Wookie at 13:45 at the Army Golf club.....2 spaces left with us and 2 spaces with G_B_W_G at Petersfield.

I know there were a few people looking to get a game Sunday so get your names down for these 4 slots.


----------



## rickg (Oct 12, 2012)

still looking for players who want a round on the Sunday............


----------



## wookie (Oct 12, 2012)

Got 3 at the Army now - one more to make up a fourball?


----------



## Region3 (Oct 12, 2012)

All my plans have been scuppered.

I was offered this Sunday as a potential date to play a Matchplay Championship round 2 match, so took it as hopefully playing early-ish might give me a chance of a home draw if I'm lucky enough to get through.

I'll be travelling down sometime in the afternoon, so if any of the Liphook Travelodge group are meeting up for food and/or drink I'll come and join you if somebody who has my number wants to text/call me with the details.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am another one heading down later. I am out on Saturday night so do not want too early a start on Sunday. I am also in for some food and a 'few' beers on Sunday if anyone else is heading out. I am aiming to be down South by 6.00. 

I have a wireless dongle with me so if anyone wants to meet and wants to post on the forum or PM me then I should have access.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 12, 2012)

I won't be there but I (and a few others - Swinger, Rick, Oddsocks) would recommend the Indian in Liphook for food on Sunday night. Decent curry and very reasonably priced. Then you can pop across the road to the pub and do Karaoke afterwards :thup:


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 12, 2012)

My number if anyone wants a meet up for curry and a few beers
07811430278

See you all down there

Stuart


----------



## MadAdey (Oct 14, 2012)

So will people be taking aztecs idea of a good night then? Curry followed by karaoke? I know me, my golfer partner and our good ladies will be.....:whoo:


----------



## Region3 (Oct 14, 2012)

Karaoke and Curry would both feature on my 'top 10 things I hate on a night out' so I might give this one a miss


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 14, 2012)

Thats it Gaz a nice cup of cocoa and and early night.
Dont want you tired for tomos


----------



## rickg (Oct 16, 2012)

Had a great game at the Army Golf Club on Sunday with Wookie and his mate Tim. Course was in great nick and the weather was beautiful.
this place is a little hidden gem and if you are in the area it's definitely worth a visit.

many thanks to Wookie for his hospitality.


----------



## wookie (Oct 16, 2012)

No worries Rick - scorecard destroyed as mutually agreed


----------

